# My Phasmids



## MantisRCool (Jun 30, 2016)

Here are my phasmids I'm in Europe so I can have whatever I like... Trouble is they breed a lot and not many ppl want them. They are awesome though especially calcaratas!


----------



## JoeWilliamson (Jul 7, 2016)

these are great! what species is the green one? interested in starting with phasmids


----------



## s.hartzog (May 13, 2017)

Beautiful, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Sticky (May 15, 2017)

Wonderful!


----------

